# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 2.24 Pyraminx Single



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

took me soo long to get a decent official single.

B R' U' L U B U' R' U' B' R' l r' 

[R U'] u' U R' L' U //top
[R] U L' U' L' l //rest


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 15, 2015)

gj nub!


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 15, 2015)

What an amazing reaction. 10/10 would watch again.
But gj anyway


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> gj nub!





YouCubing said:


> What an amazing reaction. 10/10 would watch again.
> But gj anyway



ty

Have I ever reacted to anything though?


----------



## Berd (Aug 15, 2015)

Very fast! Keyhole...?


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very fast! Keyhole...?



ty. I just saw the 4 move top in inspection, not really any method


----------



## Iggy (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice :tu


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

Iggy said:


> Nice :tu



thanks!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice job! What was former NR?


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 16, 2015)

Hard to find that on the internet


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Hard to find that on the internet



too lazy


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice job! What was former NR?



Thanks! It was 2.71


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 16, 2015)

pro .


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 16, 2015)

cool another person kinda close to nemesizing me xD


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

B R' U' L U B U' R' U' B' R' l r' 

[R U'] u' U R' L' U //top
[R] U L' U' L' l //rest



AlexMaass said:


> cool another person kinda close to nemesizing me xD



your pyra avg is 2gud


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 16, 2015)

Username said:


> B R' U' L U B U' R' U' B' R' l r'
> 
> [R U'] u' U R' L' U //top
> [R] U L' U' L' l //rest
> ...



yeah, and my Skewb single and average too


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> yeah, and my Skewb single and average too



my skewb single is better 

I don't even like to consider skewb to be an event though


----------

